# Style Routine



## Targetworker123 (Oct 30, 2020)

I just started working in style and I’m between the kids and infants sections. Anyone know a routine that’s good I can go by? Like what to do from when I come in to when I leave?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

@happygoth please assist.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2020)

*Clean and prep*
Hands, mask, clean your equipment
*Assess your business*
Zone. Check sales, workload, and price change.
*Fill the floor*
Pull and push 141s and hanging back stock.
*Work the truck*
Stock and backbackstock
*Fill the floor after truck*
Pull and push 141s and hanging back stock as needed.
*Routine workload*
Complete price change, pogs, VMG, RFID, zone, remerchandise, reshop, sign audit.
*Check out with leader and clean equipment*


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2020)

Our DBO Style routines are so off-course right now, I wouldn't want to lead you astray, lol.

But assuming that you haven't been told that you are responsible for things like pricing, plano, and Visual Merchandising, and are just a "regular" Style TM, here is a basic routine:

1. Walk your area and give a quick zone: pick stuff up from the floor and thrown over racks, get rid of abandoned carts and merchandise, touch up areas like clearance, basics, and rough-looking tables - about 10-15 minutes.
2. Get your reshop from the staging area and push that out, quick-zoning as you go. If everyone works their reshop every day, it won't get out of hand.
3. Check for freight in the back, bring that out and push what you can, zoning as you go. Backstock what doesn't fit out. Try not to overpush, but don't be afraid to flex table and hanging merchandise.
4. Give your area a good zone before leaving.

So you are basically pushing out merchandise and zoning, lol. And helping guests, of course. 😁


----------

